# What's The Worst Food You Have Ever Fed?



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

Ok, so...here is how BAD I used to be before I found about this Forum!

I used to feed the cheapest of the cheap Hill Country Fare, which I believe is made by Menu. When I would run out of dog food, I would call Domino's Pizza and order one pizza for me and another for the dogs!

izza:

P.S. This was before I adopted the Doxie, thank goodness!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Well, I got Jackson at 9 weeks old and the lady I got him from (I won't call her a 'breeder') was feeding him Eukanuba puppy. I then fed him a little bit of Nutro puppy before reading all the bad things and threw the bag out... then I started him on Dog Whisperer puppy food (which, the ingredients weren't bad at all... though it wasnt grain-free, made by Castor & Pollux). So he's been eating 'good' foods since probably about 15 weeks old or so.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

THE WORST OF THE WORST
1. Ol Roy
2. Pedigree
3. Beneful
4. Abady
5. Purnia
6. Alpo
7. Friskies
8. Liams
9. Science Diet
10. Nutro
11. Royal Canin
12. Kibbles and Bits
13. Eukanuba
14. Bil Jac
15. Pro Plan
16. Authority
17. Nutra
18. Cesar Millan
18. Diamond
19. Pro Pac
20. Ultra


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I am still feel so guilty and blame myself of my 12 years old Pomeranian Kidney Failure. I was feeding all my dogs sometimes I am and sometimes Pedigree. I even let my Pomeranian eat the Large Breed Food. When she passed away I found this forum. I was searching the internet and found this wonderful group. My girls are all in RPM, and I am so happy with the results.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

What makes Propac and diamond deserving of being ont hat list gsdlover?


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I dunno what my parents fed our first boxer, Buster. The worst food I remember feeding is Iams to our second boxer, Tucker, which was about 10 years ago. Tucker also ate Nutro Natural Choice at one point too.


And OP- the thing about the pizza has me freaking cracking up. That's a major LOL moment lol


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

The first week I got Indi I was feeding her Purina Pro-Plan or something or the other. I felt horrible once I found out I was basically poisoning my new found pup. I'm sure she was getting good nutrition from her mamas milk, not sure if she was old enough to have started eating raw meat out in the wild with mama dog yet when I took her...She was around 9 weeks we believe.

Luckily, by the time the other pups came along we had been feeding foods of a little higher quality, like Kirkland. Then it went to CORE.

Now it's raw! Wooohoo. The pups are eating what they were born to eat!


----------



## Nani (Apr 14, 2010)

Oh....this is embarrassing!!!:redface::
Meow mix 
Purina One
Nutra Nuggets
Purina Dog Chow


*Disclaimer This was all BR (before raw) I learned of a different and better way to feed 10 1/2 years ago and I haven't looked back! The day I learned that people feed their dogs and cats a raw diet and why AND what the ingredients in kibble are I took my bag of kibble to the humane society and went to the grocery store with my first how to feed raw book and started shopping.


----------



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

Friskies, 3 cats, lived to 16,17 and 20 all overweight and one diabetic. Imagine how long they would've lived on raw!


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

...hangs head...whispers softly..".National Training X-tra formula." Wish I could take back those years.......


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

when we adopted shane they had hm on-science diet large breed puppy. we finished that off in a week and witched him to nutro large breed puppy. he then went to nutor large breed adult...after a year or 2 on that he went to canida ALS..and after a few years on that he went to canidae als....now he eats a combo of earthborn hollistic select prim natural, totw wetlands, and evo red, and nutriscca lamb

i used to feel like a good parent for feeding good food, but i might sut give my next dog kibbles and bits...it honestly doesnt matter


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

I fed my poor kitties Friskies for the longest time. Poor Tricksie developed Irritable Bowl Disease on that. Not a problem since starting raw! XD


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

My Lab/Pit mix was fed the _wonderful_ diet of Ol' Roy and Kibbles 'n Bits his entire life which was a short 8 - 9 years. He had liver failure, kidney failure, seizures that the vet was sure was caused by tumurs, severe arthritis (we went from 4 hour hikes to unable to even make it across the yard and jump in the jeep), grade 5 heart murmur and fluid build through out his entire body. 

Boone and Woof had to eat Dog Chow for a month when I literally had $27.86 to my name and couldn't find a job nor was I able to get EI.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

The cats were fed Purina cat chow (Neko for 2 years, Willie for a few months) before they were switched to Felidae. Even though that's a good brand it's still dry food which is terrible for cats. They've only been off of kibble for about a year.

Max, our last dog, ate pedigree until about 3 months before he died. Then he ate Natural Balance because I learned how terrible Pedigree was.

Tucker never ate bad food with us, but in his foster home he ate Science Diet.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

I am very ashamed to admit that I once had my dogs on Dog Chow, and occasionally on Science Diet and Eukanuba, back when I didn't know a thing about pet-food.
Until they started to react (allergically?) to the dog chow, I found out the truth and eventually, after upgrading their kibble several times, ended up feeding raw.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I had my pup on Nutro Puppy for the first 6 months of her life. Blush. Blush.
Then they had the 2007 petfood recalls and yes, I was feeding my dog food that had killed untold other pets. I was so POffed at myself, how on earth could I just blindly trust the pet food industry and not even taken the time to check out exactly what was in her food? And, we are taking about the little light of my life here.
This is what lead me to this forum as well.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Well, my family for many years fed our dogs Ol' Roy. I know, now, it wasn't a good food, but we never had any problems on it and all of the dogs lived to be at least 14. Even the "Old Man" was on it for a few years. :ban:


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

meggels said:


> What makes Propac and diamond deserving of being ont hat list gsdlover?


Do not get Diamond confused with Diamond Naturals, this is Diamonds ingredient list, and there is nothing good in the 3 "main" ingredients and take a guess what the fishmeal is preserved with,,

Chicken by-product meal, whole grain ground corn, wheat flour, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), brewers rice, beet pulp, egg product, flaxseed, natural chicken flavor, fish meal, potassium chloride, salt, choline chloride, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, niacin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin, vitamin D supplement, folic acid.

Pro plan and this is awful whole grain wheat, poultry by-product meal,corn gluten meal, whole grain corn, animal fat, animal digest and menadione sodium bisulfite complex are all bad...

Chicken, brewers rice, whole grain wheat, poultry by-product meal (natural source of glucosamine), corn gluten meal, whole grain corn, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), corn germ meal, fish meal (natural source of glucosamine), animal digest, dried egg product, salt, potassium chloride, calcium carbonate, calcium phosphate, Vitamin E supplement, choline chloride, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), manganese sulfate, niacin, Vitamin A supplement, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, copper sulfate, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin B-12 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, garlic oil, folic acid, Vitamin D-3 supplement, calcium iodate, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), sodium selenite. 

The Dog Food Project - Ingredients to avoid


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

GermanSheperdlover said:


> Do not get Diamond confused with Diamond Naturals, this is Diamonds ingredient list, and there is nothing good in the 3 "main" ingredients and take a guess what the fishmeal is preserved with,,
> 
> Chicken by-product meal, whole grain ground corn, wheat flour, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), brewers rice, beet pulp, egg product, flaxseed, natural chicken flavor, fish meal, potassium chloride, salt, choline chloride, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, niacin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin, vitamin D supplement, folic acid.
> 
> ...


Your list reads Pro Pac, not Pro Plan.


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

Fed breeder's Pro Plan for two weeks, then switched to Orijen. Stinkiest dry food I ever fed. 

Hey, what happened to the barf smiley?


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

We have had cats all my life until Jasper, so when I was younger we always selected friskies, kit n kaboodle, whiskas, 9 lives etc. The saddest thing of all was that I was influenced to buy these foods for the cats from all the cute pictures, colors, and font. I mean, it's just like kid's cereal. A kid automatically wants it because it is drawn to the colors. I was the same way. When I got my dog, I researched and started Orijen puppy food. (The breeder fed puppy chow) and then I toyed with raw, went back on Orijen, then the dog didn't want Orijen, so I tried TOTW then said forget it and went back to raw 

Best idea EVER!


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Serendipity said:


> Your list reads Pro Pac, not Pro Plan.


Exactly....

Why is Pro PAC in the worst of the worst list? I understand why Pro PLAN is...


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Ha back in the day years and years ago~I use to feed Kibbles and bits because my Dalmatian loved it loved the different soft long stringy things and I loved the outside of the bag thought it was the greatest and thought because my dog loved it it was really really good for her:nerd:. Hmmmm little did I know! Also science diet thought this was a step up woohooo how wrong when you are not educated in dog food! But then again I was raising 3 kids 3 and under two and 3/4 years later had another baby, and then 2 years and 10 months later had the last baby, so dog food was not really high on the priority list which is true for many people when consumed by other things around them. The dog was our wonderful family friend at the time, (actually she was the best) and researching the food that the dog ate wasn't really something I ever thought I actually had to do. I trusted the manufacturer and that outside packaging , I never thought to read the ingredients list. But I did do this with baby things ~ any products ~foods ect! That was my main priority at that time! But then went on another sight and asked about bowls for dogs also what they fed and why and well opened my eyes very wide! So I guess nothing is intentional its a learning criteria! And I learned and pretty darn well I think!:biggrin:


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> when we adopted shane they had hm on-science diet large breed puppy. we finished that off in a week and witched him to nutro large breed puppy. he then went to nutor large breed adult...after a year or 2 on that he went to canida ALS..and after a few years on that he went to canidae als....now he eats a combo of earthborn hollistic select prim natural, totw wetlands, and evo red, and nutriscca lamb
> 
> i used to feel like a good parent for feeding good food, but i might sut give my next dog kibbles and bits...it honestly doesnt matter


Good nutrition does matter. It's just that other factors can carry weight, too.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Science Diet, Eukanuba, Royal Canin....but the WORST of what I have ever fed was only for a few weeks was Beef N More as that's what my Great Dane came to us on....I couldn't handle the cow pie poops so switched him to what I thought was better at the time.....Eukanuba.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Well we fed our cats Meow Mix, and man did they ever love it. After awhile we were told Science Diet was waaaay better for them. The cats didn't seem fond of it, and I recall my mom reading the ingredients one day and realizing they were damn near the same to Meow Mix. So we went back to Meow Mix. Eventually we began to wonder why all the ones at the supermarket seemed so cruddy, and eventually found Origin.


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

wags said:


> my Dalmatian loved it loved the different soft long stringy things and I loved the outside of the bag thought it was the greatest and thought because my dog loved it it was really really good for her


 My cats loved the cheap stuff too and we even free fed at all times. Now we have two severely overweight cats and I just am happy we made the switch to canned soulistic for them.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Serendipity said:


> Good nutrition does matter. It's just that other factors can carry weight, too.


 sadly in our case it didnt


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

pedigree- 1 week (first thing I grabbed at wal-mart when I adopted Uno and didnt have any supplies yet)

Nutro- about a month, then tossed the rest after a recall. 

but he's been eating premium after that.

back in the day, our cat ate whiskies/friskas, although on rare occasion since canned food was expensive when i live overseas, suprisingly he ate a lot of raw fish, this was way before I knew anything about raw feeding. he loved it.


----------



## Jackielyn (May 27, 2009)

Ew...embarrassing to even admit that I fed Beneful for a while...I just remember it being so cheap and I was like "heck ya!"...oh my! My childhood dog ate Science Diet until the day she crossed the rainbow bridge at age 17. I also fed a science diet for a while. I've tried Nutro, Iams...(shudder!)


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

pandaparade said:


> My cats loved the cheap stuff too and we even free fed at all times. Now we have two severely overweight cats and I just am happy we made the switch to canned soulistic for them.


I use to do the exact same thing free feed! I thought oh of course they wont over eat they know their limits! UGH how wrong I was. Now of course I dont ever free feed ! Glad we are on the right track!


----------



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

The rescue I adopted my dog from fed all their dogs Purina Puppy. They told me to change him to something better a month or two after the adoption, when he was settled, which I did.

I didn't realize Cesar Millan had a food until GSL's post.


----------



## dogfoodlover (Mar 13, 2011)

Beneful is one of the most popular brands of dog foods, yet it is so terrible. It is amazing how naive people can be about the ingredients


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Had Nallah on Beneful (yuck) until she was about 6 months...

Then switched to Iams until she as about 8 months...

Then switched to Natures Variety Prairie until she was about 2...

Then switched to Wellness CORE when she was about 2 1/2...

Then switched to RAW when she was about 3 1/2....

And thats where we'll stay! Morgan was on CORE for about 3 months after we adopted her then she got switched to raw. Remi has been on Raw since 12 wks old.


----------



## baggie (Jun 2, 2010)

Nutro and SD.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

Once upon a time we fed Ol Roy from Walmart and Dog Chow. YUCK YUCK YUCK!!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Serendipity said:


> Your list reads Pro Pac, not Pro Plan.


OK, PRO PAC....Ground Yellow Corn, Rice Flour, Brewers Rice, Natural Flavoring, ""Salt AND more salt in Choline Chloride, DL-Methionine Hydroxy Analogue and Potassium Chloride""" , D-Activated Animal Sterol all are terrible ingredients and why have 2 types of yeast......UGH


Chicken Meal, Ground Yellow Corn, Rice Flour, Brewers Rice, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Dried Beet Pulp, Natural Flavoring, Flaxseed, Dried Egg Product, Brewers Dried Yeast, Yeast Culture, Salt, Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, DL-Methionine Hydroxy Analogue, L-Lysine, Vitamin E Supplement, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Chondroitin Sulfate, D-Activated Animal Sterol (source of Vitamin D3), Vitamin A Acetate, Niacin, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Ascorbic Acid, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Folic Acid, Manganous Oxide, Ferrous Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Calcium Iodate, Zinc Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Magnesium Proteinate, Copper Proteinate.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

dogfoodlover said:


> Beneful is one of the most popular brands of dog foods, yet it is so terrible. It is amazing how naive people can be about the ingredients


Pretty yellow bag.....


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

Current dog was on Iams for a year or two like 10 years ago, but ever since then, he's been on Premo stuff. First Avoderm, though as I got smarter, I realized Avo is barely a step above the pedigrees of the world. Then he was onto Pinnacle for several years (fantastic food), and for the last 2 years he's been on the best of the best, Evo, Orijen, Horizon, Core.

My past dogs back when I was young where on a lot of crap supermarket brands. I used to feed a no name brand, I forgot what it was, and I remember dreaming of being about to afford pedigree, as it was more than the crap I was giving him currently...LOL My how things change. Going from dreaming about feeding Pedigree, to know I wouldn't feed it if you paid me good money.

My cats have got to go from this atta boy dry garbage to canned.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

GermanSheperdlover said:


> Pretty yellow bag.....


it's go wholesome veggies.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Emmy's my first born dog. Started her out on Canidae large breed puppy. Then went to Kirkland signature adult. Then went to EVO. Then went to raw....never going back to doomnuggets


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

GermanSheperdlover said:


> THE WORST OF THE WORST
> 1. Ol Roy
> 2. Pedigree
> 3. Beneful
> ...


I don't have an issue overall w/ your list, GSL.

However, you are missing one very important brand. And it should be #1. Here's the link...

Doggy Bag™ Dog Food, 40 lb. - 5073121 | Tractor Supply Company

If you are too lazy to open the link, I'll provide you w/ the ingredient list. Without hesitation, the worst food I have ever seen...

Ingredients:
Wheat Middlings, Ground Yellow Corn, Meat and Bone Meal, soybean Meal, Calcium Carbonate, Animal fat (preserved with BHA and citric acid), Animal Digest Salt, Choline Chloride, Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate , Vitamin E Supplement, Zinc Oxide, Manganous Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Niacin, Biotin, Vitamin A Acetate, Calcium Pantothenate, Thiamine Mononitrate (source of Vitamin B1), Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (source of vitamin B6), Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (source of vitamin K activity), Riboflavin Supplement (source of vitamin B2), Vitamin D Supplement, Cobalt Carbonate, Folic Acid.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

kevin bradley said:


> I don't have an issue overall w/ your list, GSL.
> 
> However, you are missing one very important brand. And it should be #1. Here's the link...
> 
> ...


OK WOW you win. I think I would rather throw my dog a potato.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> I don't have an issue overall w/ your list, GSL.
> 
> However, you are missing one very important brand. And it should be #1. Here's the link...
> 
> ...


Oh dear, I don't even...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i am convinced that nutro shortened my dogs' lives...i did not know then what menadione was..and i could never figure out why three out of four shih tzus constantly had increased liver enzymes....

none of them lived to be 14 years old and they were healthy dogs, other than what i was feeding them....it is then i learned to read dog food labels...and started studying canine nutrition.


----------



## jiml (Jun 29, 2010)

remember gainsburger? I was bit by my pekingese at abou 5 for trying to eat his food


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

jiml said:


> remember gainsburger? I was bit by my pekingese at abou 5 for trying to eat his food


num. num. and kibbles 'n bits.....i try not to remember those days LOL or the steak bones (cooked) my parents gave my first dog.


----------



## Dogs4ever (Mar 14, 2011)

My poor dog has eaten the cruddiest food since day one. He's eaten Pedigree, Beneful, Nutro, and Pro Plan. He's still eating Pro Plan. I'm going to try to switch him over to something better soon. I'm thinking of going to Blue Wilderness, Halo Spot's Stew, or Taste of the Wild. Switching him from Nutro to Pro Plan helped clear up most of his ear issues so I'm hoping switching to a premium brand will clear up his skin problems.


----------



## Jackielyn (May 27, 2009)

kevin bradley said:


> I don't have an issue overall w/ your list, GSL.
> 
> However, you are missing one very important brand. And it should be #1. Here's the link...
> 
> ...


How is that even legal!!!????


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

kevin bradley said:


> I don't have an issue overall w/ your list, GSL.
> 
> However, you are missing one very important brand. And it should be #1. Here's the link...
> 
> ...


All I know is seeing a 40 pound bag for $14 tell me all I need to know.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Way back when I got my first minpin, Gobie (RIP), I started him on Nutro puppy, then Iams, then Authority, then Bil-Jac until I got a clue about the better foods and raw. I have been rotating raw/cooked/kibble for years now with my other dogs. Sometimes all raw, sometimes mixed raw and kibble or cooked/kibble, but never kibble by itself.
Favorite kibbles now are Acana, Orijen and Evo.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Having only owned two dogs since being out on my own, I have only fed Blue Buffalo, but fortunately i have seen the error of my ways and gone PMR with our new guy :biggrin:

Blue Buffalo - All Natural Chicken and Brown Rice Puppy Food
and
Blue Buffalo - All Natural and Healthy Adult Dog Food


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

kevin bradley said:


> I don't have an issue overall w/ your list, GSL.
> 
> However, you are missing one very important brand. And it should be #1. Here's the link...
> 
> ...



*I have never heard of this stuff/poison. We don't have a tractor supply near where I live BUT YES it is going on my list....
*


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I only put it tied at 8th because not everyone can get it, if they could it would be TIED FOR NUMBER ONE.... I only want 20 on my list so it had to be a tie. Maybe I could take cesar off the list, nooo because waaay to many people fall for his B.S.

1. Ol Roy
2. Pedigree
3. Beneful
4. Abady
5. Purnia
6. Alpo
7. Friskies
8. Doggy Bag (Tractor supply)
8. Liams
9. Science Diet
10. Nutro
11. Royal Canin
12. Kibbles and Bits
13. Eukanuba
14. Bil Jac
15. Pro Plan
16. Authority
17. Nutra
18. Cesar Millan
18. Diamond
19. Pro Pac
20. Ultra


----------



## jiml (Jun 29, 2010)

magicre said:


> num. num. and kibbles 'n bits.....i try not to remember those days LOL or the steak bones (cooked) my parents gave my first dog.



what about this one 




nobody knew what they were feeding there dogs


wasnt iams the first "premium" dog food


----------



## List (Oct 28, 2008)

My first two cats was started on Hill's P/D and the Hill's T/D. That was for about a year and a half. 
Then Felidae dry with a variety of canned food. Then Orijen. Then NV Raw. Then PMR

My puppies were always on decent food.
Boston: Wellness (at foster home) - Canidae - Innova - Orijen - SG Barking at the Moon - Horizon Legacy - pre-packaged Raw - PMR
Molly: Canidae (at rescue) - PMR


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

jiml said:


> what about this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROFL! I love how they're giving this 20 pound dog like 5-6 cups of food.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

PUNKem733 said:


> ROFL! I love how they're giving this 20 pound dog like 5-6 cups of food.


WOW, that poor dog will end up so obese from eating all that...


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh no, someone sent me another terrible dog food, check this out for bad. This is pushing to be No 1....

Corn, soybean meal, beef and bone meal, animal fat, animal digest, salt, cellulose gum, caramel color, potassium chloride, bone phosphate, choline chloride, minerals (ferrous sulfate, zinc oxide, manganous oxide, copper sulfate, calcium iodate, sodium selenite), pantothenate, riboflavin supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, thiamin mononitrate, vitamin A supplement, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement, vitamin D3 supplement), dried beef stock, red 40, yellow 5, yellow 6, blue 2, BHA (preservative), tocopherols (preservative), citric acid (preservative).

Gravy Train


----------



## Paws&Tails (Sep 3, 2010)

I am ashamed to admit that we used to feed our first dog the Save a Lot dog food brand. Gosh, I don't even want to know what crap was in there. Buddy (our first dog) had so many problems it's not even funny. The food stunk really bad!! The worst cat food we ever fed (to our first cat) was Friskies. :tsk:

But by the time we got our current cats we knew better and fed Blue Buffalo. The next two dogs were fed Nature's Recipe. Not the best, but certainly a step up from the previous food.

Spike was fed Wellness CORE and countless other brands. 

Now they're all on raw!


----------



## AmeliaPond (Mar 25, 2011)

Our dog had some stomach issues when we first got her. She ate Science Diet RD (I think it was RD) for a few weeks.

Other than that....we've only fed her brands that I consider to be good.


----------

